

Andy Grove on battery power - The answer may lie in Silicon Valley. - ashwinl
http://money.cnn.com/2009/04/16/technology/grove_battery.fortune/

======
ajdecon
Um... does this actually have anything to do with Silicon Valley?

~~~
wglb
Presumably the center of startups and innovation, no?

